# Java moss questions



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

So... I have this gorgeous white castle in my tank.










I'm wondering if I can grow java moss on it, by tying it around the spires? I think it'd be really beautiful with moss growing on parts of it. The castle is so pretty, so of course I'd keep the moss in check.

How fast does java moss grow, anyway?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah you can tie it to the castle and it'll slowly root to the castle, java moss grows very slowly like most moss, so it'll take awhile for it to root and actually grow.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fishing line works great.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I use superglue.......


----------

